# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 50)



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2020)

*What’s the next big tool you’re looking to buy? 
(Don’t worry, I won’t tell your significant other.)*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
I have many leather-bound books, and my apartment smells of rich mahogany.


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2020)

Probably a bandsaw. I've got a old Rockwell 14" that is an absolute tank but the resaw capacity is only about 5". Severely limits what I can do. As much as I love that saw I need to replace it as I don't have the room for 2 of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Huge? Probably a new skil saw, or a new wooden mallet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2020)

Before the end of this month, and hopefully next weekend I'll be ordering a new Cabinet table saw from Grizzly! I have been using the same Craftsman contractor style saw that I purchased when I graduated high school in 78. So this will be a long overdue upgrade for the shop. I'll be keeping the HTC fence and rails off the Craftsman and transfering them to the Grizzly, I'll sell the craftsman with the shorter Grizzly rails. I'll be going from a 3/4 hp saw to a 3 hp saw with a riving knife.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> Huge? Probably a new skil saw, or a new wooden mallet.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197564 View attachment 197565


I have a saw like that, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 6, 2020)

A new, or at least new to me, lathe. I'd love to get one with an 18"-20" swing, and a variable speed control that is not a Reeves drive.

More realistically, I'm looking for a curved tool rest as I've been on a bowl kick lately.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2020)

shelix head for my 78 PM jointer. I have no more room for tools

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 6, 2020)

Router table, maybe. I have a Grizzly shaper from a Craigslist buy, but I keep telling myself a good router table will be more flexible and useful. I just haven’t convinced me yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Dec 6, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Router table, maybe. I have a Grizzly shaper from a Craigslist buy, but I keep telling myself a good router table will be more flexible and useful. I just haven’t convinced me yet.


For me, it would definitely be the router table. I use mine a ton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2020)

Drum sander in 2021! Problem I have is finding a place to put it! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 6, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Drum sander in 2021! Problem I have is finding a place to put it! Chuck


I cannot do without mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 8, 2020)

I really want a thickness sander but I am having trouble wrapping my head around being able to fit it into my small (and very tightly packed) shop. I may have to rethink this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 8, 2020)

@Kenbo I find myself using the drum sander rather than my Dewalt 735 most times. It can accommodate wider pieces, I feel I have better control and get a snipe free finish. But there is a place for both.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 8, 2020)

I have my dust collector in the main part of the garage outside of my shop, so I use a port to connect to my
Dewalt 735 which is on wheels, as is the table saw, and the compound miter. This works good for my small shop
in keeping the dust and noise out. 
@Mike1950 , you will really like the Shelix head! No more blades to fool with, just open it up and rotate the cutter bits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> I have my dust collector in the main part of the garage outside of my shop, so I use a port to connect to my
> Dewalt 735 which is on wheels, as is the table saw, and the compound miter. This works good for my small shop
> in keeping the dust and noise out.
> @Mike1950 , you will really like the Shelix head! No more blades to fool with, just open it up and rotate the cutter bits.


I already have 20" PM. I love what I can do with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 8, 2020)

I know some might consider this blasphemy, but I have no current plans for what, or when, my next big tool purchase will be.

I do have some thoughts as to what it will be - a drum sander or upgrade my jointer to something larger or a metal lathe or a welder - but no definite plans yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 8, 2020)

Table saw like @woodtickgreg !! Matter of fact, would love that model. .......but new shop on the property is actually first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 9, 2020)

I don’t have a table saw but have been contemplating a purchase for some time. My work is mostly lathe oriented but I want to build traditional bird houses for outside and jigs for the lathe etc. Room is an issue as shop is 14X30 with an attached clean room, which isn’t bad but it is full of stuff I can’t do without so I say. I’ve pretty much decided against a smaller counter top model but that door is still open a crack. I want wheels as I would like to be on the driveway when the weather is favorable. Currently thinking about the Skil job site saw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 9, 2020)

I am studying up on CNC routers and am close to pulling the trigger on a Shapeoko XL. There‘s so much I could do with one of these machines. I suspect the learning curve will be pretty steep, but we’ll see.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Eric, pm sent


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 9, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> I don’t have a table saw but have been contemplating a purchase for some time. My work is mostly lathe oriented but I want to build traditional bird houses for outside and jigs for the lathe etc. Room is an issue as shop is 14X30 with an attached clean room, which isn’t bad but it is full of stuff I can’t do without so I say. I’ve pretty much decided against a smaller counter top model but that door is still open a crack. I want wheels as I would like to be on the driveway when the weather is favorable. Currently thinking about the Skil job site saw.


Bill, I have the small Kobalt with wheels and have been able to improve my skills more than I thought on that size of saw. I have been very happy with it so far; but then my inexperience may not be telling me everything.

Just wanted to throw some input your way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 9, 2020)

I looked at that option Garry but will do so momentarily. Thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 9, 2020)

Garry, I did check out the Kobalt line. Pretty good reviews and is probably why they are currently out of stock. I’m in no big rush.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 9, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> Eric, pm sent


Thanks Randy! Trigger pulled today

Reactions: Like 3


----------

